# We need your help for Online banking issue in Korea



## caizer (Mar 8, 2003)

-  Online Banking Issue on Mac.  - 


Hi, I am just a Mac User in Republic of Korea.
I have used Macs over 10 years.

In Korea, unfortunately,  No one who uses a Mac can use any online banking service. 
Cause All Banks and Government websites only support IE of Windows. (Even if you have a Linux machine, you still cannot use online banking in Korea.)

They use Active X technology to protect customer's information.
Apple Korea has tried to let them support other platforms, but Banks rejected because of the number of Mac users. THEY DO NOT CARE.
Mac users in Korea just keep giving up using a mac for online banking. Actually not only a banking, most commercial websites in Korea only can be used by Windows machines. 
Mac is being Internetless Machine in Korea.

Yes, I agree that the number of Non-PC users are not so many, but I do not agree with what they're doing.
It's not fair.

Me and some Mac user in Korea decided building a website says 'We want to use Online banking, too.'

We will gather a lot of Mac users in Korea to this website. 
We want that this website would attract public attention.

We are preparing for opening the website before next weekend.

For the website, at least we need an information how mac users out of Korea use Online banking. 
We need those information to compare with our situation via website.

I tried it by myself, but most bank in other countries want me to log-in.

Please help us. 
We need following information.

1. Your location.
2. Which Bank do  you use?
3. Do they support a Mac and Non-Windows Machine?
4. What are they using for protecting customers' info. (SSL, Java, Active X) - if you know.
5. Simple Comment for Korean Banks (if you want)
6. Simple Comment for Korean Mac Users (if you want)

Thanks a lot. 
Your help will be great power for all of us. 


Sincerely, 
Caizer.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 10, 2003)

Have you tried masking the Safari source using the Debug menu? I found with my bank it worked when I set Safari to MSIE 6 and played with the security settings and then I was able to use Safari on it.

You can get to the Debug menu using Safari Enhancer.


----------



## toast (Mar 11, 2003)

_1. Your location:_ France.
_2. Which Bank do  you use:_ Cooperative Credit.
_3. Do they support a Mac and Non-Windows Machine ?_ Dunno. Ask them.
_4. What are they using for protecting customers' info. (SSL, Java, Active X) - if you know._ Idem. 
_5. Simple Comment for Korean Banks (if you want)_ Support Macs ! 
_6. Simple Comment for Korean Mac Users (if you want)_ Support Macs !


----------



## Arden (Mar 11, 2003)

Is Virtual PC a possibility for you in Korea?  I know, that only gets around the issue rather than addressing it, but you could put a band-aid on the wound right now while biding your time to slay the beast that cut you.  (Hope you understood that!)


----------



## caizer (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks to all of you. 

We are going to put your answers on our website. 
It will be opened tomorrow morning in Korean time.

Satcomer, unfortunately it does not matter which browser we use. When you get into the service, all Korean bank put an application based on MS Windows into your Machine.

We keep watching this thread. 
Anyone who wants to help us, please. 

I will show you guys how your opinions are on our website, soon.

The website's address is 'http://freebank.org'
- Sorry, it is in Korean Language.


Thank  you very much.


----------



## yoonsik99 (Mar 13, 2003)

Hello, Caizer..!

I am absolutely impressed by your efforts and tries to change what is validly working only for Windows into cross platform compatible system. 

It is such unfair and silly to hear that they don't support the Mac system only because people who use Mac are rare in Korea.

I do believe, even though I don't know how badly the banking systems shun Mac users, the banks in Korea eventually will listen and support the Mac browser thanks to people like you in Korea.

Hope you don't give up till you find yourself in the middle of brand-new online banking system for Mac.

Good Luck!!!

1. Your location : US 
2. Which Bank do you use? NetBank.com (Online Only Bank) 
3. Do they support a Mac and Non-Windows Machine? (Yes)
4. What are they using for protecting customers' info. (SSL, Java, Active X) - if you know.  (SSL, JAVA)
5. Simple Comment for Korean Banks (if you want): Please listen to people who don't use Windows. 
6. Simple Comment for Korean Mac Users (if you want): Don't give up... Just don't till you have it.!!


----------

